

Running your business as if it were an Open Source Project (2009) - tbrownaw
http://e-texteditor.com/blog/2009/opencompany

======
tbrownaw
Looking around their site I don't see much further on this, but they did have
a release this February. Does anyone know if this actually worked, or of other
attempts that worked / didn't work?

